# What is the *general equity* of Deuteronomy 24:5?



## RamistThomist (Aug 16, 2007)

> 5 "When a man is newly married, he shall not go out with the army or be liable for any other public duty. He shall be free at home one year to be happy with his wife whom he has taken.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 16, 2007)

dunno; but sounds like you DO have to get married first.... I actually have heard of a guy who took off from work for a year after he got married based on this passage.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe that society ought to recognize the claims of the family?


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 16, 2007)

Being fairly new to marriage myself, I wish that somthing like this was enacted today. The last year has been VERY busy for me and my wife, but I am certainly not complaining. Marriage is great, and my first year of being wed was by far the EASIEST thing I have done the past year.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2007)

It would have been a lot of fun. The first year I was married I wished this passage was a general rule in our Country. There is a reason for it. So that the man may cheer up his wife, if I remember it correctlly. Maybe God made men really ugly back then. And the woman needed to get use to him. LOL


----------



## satz (Aug 16, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> It would have been a lot of fun. The first year I was married I wished this passage was a general rule in our Country. There is a reason for it. So that the man may cheer up his wife, if I remember it correctlly. Maybe God made men really ugly back then. And the woman needed to get use to him. LOL



hehe!

Another thing I heard was that since arranged marriages were the norm back then, the bride and bridegroom might have really had rather limited knowledge or interaction with each other prior to marriage. Hence making this one year period even more necessary. Not to say off course, that there is not wisdom in this even for today.


----------

